# Before Internationals Were Red



## smoke665 (Oct 4, 2016)

Stumbled across this 8-16 series International tractor in the bowels of the Ralph Foster Museum on the campus of the Lake Of The Ozarks College. I wasn't excepting to find such a diverse collection that I didn't take much in equipment with me. No flash, poor lighting and lack of room made for a grainy photo but it was something I've never seen before, and found it interesting. I couldn't find the exact build date, but according to the tag they quit building the series in 1922.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2016)

Very cool; an 8-16 Kerosene model.  I've never seen that hood before. I wonder if that's an early production model, a prototype, or a home-built replacement.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very cool; an 8-16 Kerosene model.  I've never seen that hood before. I wonder if that's an early production model, a prototype, or a home-built replacement.



The corners and rivets in the hood didn't look homebuilt, and an Internet search on that model showed a similar style hood.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool; an 8-16 Kerosene model.  I've never seen that hood before. I wonder if that's an early production model, a prototype, or a home-built replacement.
> ...


Really?  Could you post a link?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very cool; an 8-16 Kerosene model.  I've never seen that hood before. I wonder if that's an early production model, a prototype, or a home-built replacement.



Good eye. I went back to the links I had looked at and the hood is different. I was concentrating on the write up only glancing at the photo. Now I'm curious.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2016)

I missed the "International" logo on the hood front earlier; that makes it fairly certain in my mind that this is an as factory-built unit, and must be an early production or prototype hood.  Very reminiscent of early Mack vehicles.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2016)

Interesting stuff. Plenty of miles left on those wheels.


----------

